# Enrollment special is back on



## GregT (Mar 21, 2019)

All,

I'm sorry I'm late in posting this, as I got the notification a week ago, but have been on the road.   Apologies if this has already been posted, but I have heard that they are running the same enrollment promotion as before:

3,000 Trust points enrolls 1 week (or 2 EOYs)
4,000 Trust points enrolls 2 weeks (or up to 4 EOYs)
5,500 Trust points enrolls 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 EOYs)

I understand this promotion will run until July 7th -- current point pricing is $14.10 per point (but there is also a discount, so not sure what the end pricing is).

If anyone is interested and needs a contact, please PM me and I will be happy to connect you.

Best,

Greg


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 21, 2019)

If this is correct it signs a push for MVCI revenue in Q219.  I'll take $10 per point to convert my 7+ weeks.  I'll inquire Phuket then if needed Legends Edge in June.  Looking forward to the negotiation........


----------



## Dean (Mar 21, 2019)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm sorry I'm late in posting this, as I got the notification a week ago, but have been on the road.   Apologies if this has already been posted, but I have heard that they are running the same enrollment promotion as before:
> 
> ...


I think it also includes one time DP of 5625 good for 2 years and if financed, 4500 additional DP after 18 months.  I don't know if it gives the option of rewards points instead like last time.  Last year the deal was the same but came with 5875 DP or 250K reward points then 5500 DP after 18 months of financing.  I got the numbers this time from a location offering to sell weeks in lieu of the points purchase and last time from internet sales so it's possible the options would be slightly different numbers though unlikely.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 21, 2019)

So 3000 Trust points ($42K) would let us enroll two EOY’s?  Pardon me for my Marriott points illiteracy but what can you do with 3000 points?  Would this get us a 2/2 OV MOC or Waiohai?


----------



## Dean (Mar 21, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> So 3000 Trust points ($42K) would let us enroll two EOY’s?  Pardon me for my Marriott points illiteracy but what can you do with 3000 points?  Would this get us a 2/2 OV MOC or Waiohai?


3000 would get you EOY at either location part of the time OV and consistently in a lower view.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 21, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> So 3000 Trust points ($42K) would let us enroll two EOY’s?  Pardon me for my Marriott points illiteracy but what can you do with 3000 points?  Would this get us a 2/2 OV MOC or Waiohai?


Ummmm....No.  Hawaii starts on page 51 of this points chart....  http://vacationpointexchange.com/pointschart/points_charts_2019.pdf


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 21, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> Ummmm....No.  Hawaii starts on page 51 of this points chart....  http://vacationpointexchange.com/pointschart/points_charts_2019.pdf



I think what Dean posted about the same time as you is relevant. While you are correct that 3000 points won't get a 2/2 or 2/3 every year at MOC or Waiohai, it will get IV, MGV, or OV about EOY with banking/borrowing. 

But for the OP, with a maintenance fee per point of $0.58, those EOY bookings would cost $3000 to $3500 or so in maintenance fees, depending on view/season/etc. By contrast, maintenance fees at Waiohai run $2140 per use year and MOC original section is $2408. (In both cases the fee is paid at 50% each calendar year for an EOY.) So, for going to Hawaii EOY, an EOY deeded week is much more cost effective. That's why we bought an EOY last year at MOC and are currently working on acquiring an EOY at Waiohai. For someone who wants to go to Hawaii occasionally, and other places as well, the flexibility of points may be worth the higher cost, but for going to a single location on a regular basis, resale weeks are hard to beat.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks everyone.  We are waiting on Marriott approval for a 2/2 EOYO Waiohai IV.  Should know by the end of next week.  We lost one to ROFR in January.  Also waiting to hear from Hyatt on a 2/2 Ka’anapali EOYO OV.  We are trying to get 3 continuous weeks in paradise every Odd year.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 21, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> So 3000 Trust points ($42K) would let us enroll two EOY’s?  Pardon me for my Marriott points illiteracy but what can you do with 3000 points?  Would this get us a 2/2 OV MOC or Waiohai?



The cheapest 2/2 units at MOC are 4700 points for a week; at Waiohai the cheapest is 4225.

In each case, the lowest view category and off-season.

Here is the points chart:  https://vacationpointexchange.com/pointschart/points_charts_2020.pdf    (thanks, Steven)


----------



## pioneer girl (Mar 22, 2019)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm sorry I'm late in posting this, as I got the notification a week ago, but have been on the road.   Apologies if this has already been posted, but I have heard that they are running the same enrollment promotion as before:
> 
> ...


Hi!
Does the notification usually come in via snail mail or e-mail?  Not seeing that I got it...…  thank you for posting.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 22, 2019)

pioneer girl said:


> Hi!
> Does the notification usually come in via snail mail or e-mail?  Not seeing that I got it...…  thank you for posting.



I don't think this is a communication that goes out to all MVC owners. I think if you have an ongoing relationship with a sales executive somewhere within MVC, they will often notify you if they think you might be interested in promos like this. We had a Hilton Head, SC sales person inform us of the summer 2018 iteration of this promo because we had expressed a possible interest at a sales presentation last spring, but so far have not been notified of this new promo. I think GregT has a contact within MVC sales or elsewhere that keeps him in the loop on this stuff.


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 23, 2019)

Sorry for this question but I not a frequent visitor to tug. 

Can someone please explain the details of this enrollment special?


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 23, 2019)

billymach4 said:


> Sorry for this question but I not a frequent visitor to tug.
> 
> Can someone please explain the details of this enrollment special?



In a nutshell, Marriott timeshare weeks bought on the resale market after June 2010 are generally not eligible to be enrolled in the Destination Club Points System. From time-to-time Marriott has offered limited-time promotions that allow the owners of these resale weeks to enroll those weeks by purchasing a specified number of Destination Points direct from Marriott. This is another of those limited-time promotions. As GregT outlined in the OP:

Buying 3,000 Trust points enrolls 1 week (or 2 EOYs)
Buying 4,000 Trust points enrolls 2 weeks (or up to 4 EOYs)
Buying 5,500 Trust points enrolls 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 EOYs)

While the "rack rate" is $14.10 per point, Marriott generally offers 15% or 20% discounts off of rack, which probably means the net price paid would be somewhere in the $11.25 to $12.00 per point range. So, as an example, 3000 points would cost somewhere between $34,000 and $36,000 plus closing costs, and you would be allowed to enroll one typically ineligible resale week or two EOY resale weeks. The 4000 and 5500 point packages would be proportionally more expensive (you can do the math).


----------



## equitax (Mar 23, 2019)

Apparently, buying a week at Surf Club or in St Thomas will cut the mustard too.   I am contemplating the 28K price on a 2BDR Gold at Surf Club (converts to 3075 MVC Points annually) as this will allow the enrolment of my ineligible my 3BDR Platinum Grande Vista (Converts to 3725 MVC Points annually).

28K is not chump change, but ending up with potential usage of 6800 points is tempting.  If the plan is to perpetually convert to points, the upfront cost per point on buying a week is less (vs 14.10 per point) as well as the maintenance fee being lower on the deeded week (Note Aruba is RTU to 2061)

No enrolment fees, and they will kick in an extra 3000 MVC points to be used within 2 yrs as a bonus.

The way I look at this is that effectively I end up with 6800 points for slightly over 32K (given what I paid for my resale that would now be enrolled - That's $ 4.70 per point.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Dean (Mar 23, 2019)

equitax said:


> Apparently, buying a week at Surf Club or in St Thomas will cut the mustard too.   I am contemplating the 28K price on a 2BDR Gold at Surf Club (converts to 3075 MVC Points annually) as this will allow the enrolment of my ineligible my 3BDR Platinum Grande Vista (Converts to 3725 MVC Points annually).
> 
> 28K is not chump change, but ending up with potential usage of 6800 points is tempting.  If the plan is to perpetually convert to points, the upfront cost per point on buying a week is less (vs 14.10 per point) as well as the maintenance fee being lower on the deeded week (Note Aruba is RTU to 2061)
> 
> ...


Surf Club or Ocean Club I know for sure.  Apparently the requirement for the deal is dollar based rather than points based per se at least for Aruba.  I would suspect St. Kitts would be an option as well.


----------



## StevenTing (Mar 23, 2019)

equitax said:


> The way I look at this is that effectively I end up with 6800 points for slightly over 32K (given what I paid for my resale that would now be enrolled - That's $ 4.70 per point.
> 
> Am I missing something here?



That is exactly how they will spin it to you.  I had the same offer last year in Maui when they tried to get me to purchase points to enroll my Maui weeks.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 23, 2019)

equitax said:


> Apparently, buying a week at Surf Club or in St Thomas will cut the mustard too.   I am contemplating the 28K price on a 2BDR Gold at Surf Club (converts to 3075 MVC Points annually) as this will allow the enrolment of my ineligible my 3BDR Platinum Grande Vista (Converts to 3725 MVC Points annually).
> 
> 28K is not chump change, but ending up with potential usage of 6800 points is tempting.  If the plan is to perpetually convert to points, the upfront cost per point on buying a week is less (vs 14.10 per point) as well as the maintenance fee being lower on the deeded week (Note Aruba is RTU to 2061)
> 
> ...



Yesterday, someone on the Marriott Facebook Owners Connection page stated she was able to enroll *8 post 2010 weeks* into the DC program by buying a St. Kitts week.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 23, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> Yesterday, someone on the Marriott Facebook Owners Connection page stated she was able to enroll *8 post 2010 weeks* into the DC program by buying a St. Kitts week.



Wow, that would have been great!


----------



## Deb1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello ... I had a sales presentation on Saturday 3/23/19 regarding "buying" into the trust .... we have been owners since 1996 and own at Ocean Pointe and Grande Dunes and are Presidential level owners.  We decided 3 years ago to buy Destination Points but we are not in the trust.  Sales offered us to buy 4,500 trust points for $63,000 for the privilege of being in the trust ... the next offer was to buy 2000 points at $14.10 or $28,200 ... next offer was 1000 points for $14,000 ... never was it mentioned only 1 or 2 weeks would be eligible to put in the trust.  I am having a hard time, after already owning 3 weeks, why sales insists on up selling us as if we have not been part of the program for over 20 years.   Can someone explain?


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 24, 2019)

Deb1 said:


> Hello ... I had a sales presentation on Saturday 3/23/19 regarding "buying" into the trust .... we have been owners since 1996 and own at Ocean Pointe and Grande Dunes and are Presidential level owners.  *We decided 3 years ago to buy Destination Points but we are not in the trust. * Sales offered us to buy 4,500 trust points for $63,000 for the privilege of being in the trust ... the next offer was to buy 2000 points at $14.10 or $28,200 ... next offer was 1000 points for $14,000 ... never was it mentioned only 1 or 2 weeks would be eligible to put in the trust.  I am having a hard time, after already owning 3 weeks, why sales insists on up selling us as if we have not been part of the program for over 20 years.   Can someone explain?



Not sure what you mean by the bolded statement in the quote? If you "bought" Destination Points three years ago, those ARE Trust points. Did you mean that three years ago you enrolled your existing Ocean Pointe and Grande Dunes weeks so you could convert to Destination Points? Are your three weeks enrolled already? If you don't own any resale weeks that you bought AFTER June 2010 you aren't a candidate for the promotion this thread is referencing. Only those who own unenrolled Post-June 2010 weeks would be pitched the new promo.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 24, 2019)

Deb1 said:


> Hello ... I had a sales presentation on Saturday 3/23/19 regarding "buying" into the trust .... we have been owners since 1996 and own at Ocean Pointe and Grande Dunes and are Presidential level owners.  We decided 3 years ago to buy Destination Points but we are not in the trust.  Sales offered us to buy 4,500 trust points for $63,000 for the privilege of being in the trust ... the next offer was to buy 2000 points at $14.10 or $28,200 ... next offer was 1000 points for $14,000 ... never was it mentioned only 1 or 2 weeks would be eligible to put in the trust.  I am having a hard time, after already owning 3 weeks, why sales insists on up selling us as if we have not been part of the program for over 20 years.   Can someone explain?




If you purchased prior to June of 2010 then your weeks are automatically eligible to be converted to Destination Club Points.

If you need flexibility then I would advise you to take advantage of this eligibility so you can benefit by it.

Any salesperson will always "upset" at every opportunity;  after all, it is how they earn their living.  The more you spend then the more they make.




.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 25, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> Yesterday, someone on the Marriott Facebook Owners Connection page stated she was able to enroll *8 post 2010 weeks* into the DC program by buying a St. Kitts week.


Dis she mention where she was able to buy the St Kitts week to enroll her 8 weeks?  I will be in St Kitts next Jan and would stop by sales center if I can make a deal to enroll my post 2010 weeks.l 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 25, 2019)

She did not mention she bought the St. Kitts week.  However, I doubt if she would had been able to do such a deal there at St. Kitts.  I bet she did it through corporate.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 25, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> She did not mention she bought the St. Kitts week.  However, I doubt if she would had been able to do such a deal there at St. Kitts.  I bet she did it through corporate.


As I recall the MVC sales office in St Kitts closed years ago, so yes.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 25, 2019)

Of course, that's assuming the person posting that she was able to enroll 8 post 2010 weeks by purchasing a single St, Kitts week was correct and truly understood what was being offered and, if it actually did transpire, that it wasn't an error. 
Obviously, if you're interested it'd make sense to call and see, but there's also a good chance there was confusion and/or the salesperson made a mistake.


----------



## Dean (Mar 25, 2019)

I have a question about the points allotted to a given week.  Other than the initial Surfwatch discrepancy, has anyone seen variability in the points assigned to a given season/week/view type?  Do the offerings change over time?  

Thanks Steven and Greg for the compilation, very helpful.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean said:


> I have a question about the points allotted to a given week.  Other than the initial Surfwatch discrepancy, has anyone seen variability in the points assigned to a given season/week/view type?  Do the offerings change over time?
> 
> Thanks Steven and Greg for the compilation, very helpful.


I believe in the enrollment agreement, MVC has the right to change the allocation, but I do not recall anybody ever posting that any changes have occurred to date.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 25, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> I believe in the enrollment agreement, MVC has the right to change the allocation, but I do not recall anybody ever posting that any changes have occurred to date.


I know that MVC have the right to change the points required for booking periods at resorts during the year, provided the total for the whole year remains the same and they have for example by increasing weekend points and reducing weekday points.
However, I didn’t believe they could change the points allocated to you when you enrolled your week?
I will check my various enrolment agreements, but I don’t recall seeing a clause allowing them to do this.


----------



## Dean (Mar 25, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> I believe in the enrollment agreement, MVC has the right to change the allocation, but I do not recall anybody ever posting that any changes have occurred to date.





bazzap said:


> I know that MVC have the right to change the points required for booking periods at resorts during the year, provided the total for the whole year remains the same and they have for example by increasing weekend points and reducing weekday points.
> However, I didn’t believe they could change the points allocated to you when you enrolled your week?
> I will check my various enrolment agreements, but I don’t recall seeing a clause allowing them to do this.


Thanks, I saw one discrepancy for an offering that was different than the chart so I was curious if this was something that had happened and I'd missed it.  I'd rather not say any more until I figure out my options.  Does anyone know what happened to those for Surfwatch that were initially quoted the incorrect amount?  Did they get the higher amount of points or have to have a redo?


----------



## brianfox (Mar 25, 2019)

I used to know where this was, but can someone point me to a chart that shows how many points you can get for an enrolled week, sorted by resort?
All I can find anymore is the point Marriott point chart that says how many points it costs to stay.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 25, 2019)

bazzap said:


> I know that MVC have the right to change the points required for booking periods at resorts during the year, provided the total for the whole year remains the same and they have for example by increasing weekend points and reducing weekday points.
> However, I didn’t believe they could change the points allocated to you when you enrolled your week?
> I will check my various enrolment agreements, but I don’t recall seeing a clause allowing them to do this.


Here are the places that made me think they could change the points allocation to an enrolled week if they chose to do so.....

Bolded wording in Section 5(h) of this document....
https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...olledOwner/legalDocs/enrollment_agreement.pdf

As well as...

This particular wording in section III B 2 of the document linked below which reads for Exchange Members..... bolding is mine....
"For administrative convenience in the operation of the Program and for determination of the respective rights of Exchange Members to enjoy the benefits of the Program, the Exchange Company will assign a Distribution of Exchange Points to each Exchange Member for Use Periods Deposited by the Exchange Member for exchange each Use Year. The number of Exchange Points in a Distribution for a particular Use Period is based on various factors such as relative daily and seasonal demand, Accommodation capacity, size, view, and furnishings, and other valuation parameters established by the Exchange Company *and may vary periodically by such factors."*
https://www.marriottvacationsworldw...20171031/nato/exchange_procedures_english.pdf


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 25, 2019)

brianfox said:


> I used to know where this was, but can someone point me to a chart that shows how many points you can get for an enrolled week, sorted by resort?
> All I can find anymore is the point Marriott point chart that says how many points it costs to stay.


Easiest place to always find it is at www.vacationpointexchange.com  Look at top menu bar and click on Historical MF's.....info is in that spreadsheet.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 25, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> Easiest place to always find it is at www.vacationpointexchange.com  Look at top menu bar and click on Historical MF's.....info is in that spreadsheet.


Not seeing it.  I am looking for the REVERSE chart.  
"I own an enrolled week at X.  How many DC points would I get if I opted for points?"


----------



## Dean (Mar 25, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...q0JNlWNC4hQJqfpnh3lm_67VDQ/edit#gid=286524291 is the direct link. I couldn't find it from the home page, maybe it's because I'm not registered there.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 25, 2019)

brianfox said:


> Not seeing it.  I am looking for the REVERSE chart.
> "I own an enrolled week at X.  How many DC points would I get if I opted for points?"


That's what that info tells you....Find your resort, then look at column F on that chart.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...q0JNlWNC4hQJqfpnh3lm_67VDQ/edit#gid=286524291 is the direct link. I couldn't find it from the home page, maybe it's because I'm not registered there.


No need to be signed in, just click on Historical MF's on top menu bar....don't click on any of the items in the drop down....just click the main menu bar link for Historical MF's.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 25, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> No need to be signed in, just click on Historical MF's on top menu bar....don't click on any of the items in the drop down....just click the main menu bar link for Historical MF's.



POYFECT!


----------



## bazzap (Mar 26, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> Here are the places that made me think they could change the points allocation to an enrolled week if they chose to do so.....
> 
> Bolded wording in Section 5(h) of this document....
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...olledOwner/legalDocs/enrollment_agreement.pdf
> ...


Thank you.
If only MVC could use simple wording, with no possibility of interpretation.
However, if they are indeed allowed to “adjust” points allocation for enrolled weeks, I just hope they address the seemingly disproportionately low allocation for Caribbean weeks.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 26, 2019)

It’s early so I’m trying to wake up....   This theoretically means buying a low MF trader to try to get into high MF weeks could be a risky strategy if Marriott decides to make high MF weeks more (points) expensive?  Which is exactly what Hyatt did with many of its Sunset Harbor weeks...  It was great for some of the Sunset Harbor owners, not so great for those used to trading in.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 26, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> It’s early so I’m trying to wake up....   This theoretically means buying a low MF trader to try to get into high MF weeks could be a risky strategy if Marriott decides to make high MF weeks more (points) expensive?  Which is exactly what Hyatt did with many of its Sunset Harbor weeks...  It was great for some of the Sunset Harbor owners, not so great for those used to trading in.



Except there really is no such thing as a low MF “trader” in the Marriott points system. You can’t just “buy” a low cost point generator without also buying a lot of trust points to enroll that resale week.

Also in MVC, the low MF properties tend toward lower point allocations so they can’t get you into the high MF/high Point properties anyway. In a system like HGVC where points tend to be assigned more by unit size (i.e. - most standard 2BR units are 7000 points), you can more easily use lower MF cost Orlando or Vegas weeks to book higher MF weeks, but not so much in MVC.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 26, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> Except there really is no such thing as a low MF “trader” in the Marriott points system. You can’t just “buy” a low cost point generator without also buying a lot of trust points to enroll that resale week.
> 
> Also in MVC, the low MF properties tend toward lower point allocations so they can’t get you into the high MF/high Point properties anyway. In a system like HGVC where points tend to be assigned more by unit size (i.e. - most standard 2BR units are 7000 points), you can more easily use lower MF cost Orlando or Vegas weeks to book higher MF weeks, but not so much in MVC.


The Caribbean MVC resorts tend to have some of the highest MFs yet some of the lowest point allocations though.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 26, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> I believe in the enrollment agreement, MVC has the right to change the allocation, but I do not recall anybody ever posting that any changes have occurred to date.


MVC changed the allocation of a week I bought from them (as part of on a hybrid/bundled package) between the contract signing and the closing. Thankfully, the salesperson was able to persuade corporate to 'make it right' by giving me a reasonable number of one time use DPs.


----------



## Dean (Mar 26, 2019)

bazzap said:


> The Caribbean MVC resorts tend to have some of the highest MFs yet some of the lowest point allocations though.


I guess it depends on how you look at it.  If you look at points to fees then yes along with HI.  If you look at it from an inherent demand for a given resort for the entire season probably not.  I just reviewed the entire list and the points for the Caribbean seem about right to me, maybe even a little high for Gold.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 26, 2019)

bazzap said:


> The Caribbean MVC resorts tend to have some of the highest MFs yet some of the lowest point allocations though.



Aren't they also reportedly some of the more difficult locations to book with points during prime season?


----------



## bazzap (Mar 26, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> Aren't they also reportedly some of the more difficult locations to book with points during prime season?


Dean / JIMinNC
I really don’t know for sure, it would be good to see the relative demand index.


----------



## Dean (Mar 26, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Dean / JIMinNC
> I really don’t know for sure, it would be good to see the relative demand index.


It would be great for many of us to see a standardized TDI but it would likely be bad for some resorts and some members.  I went through a sampling of resorts calculating TPU for RCI, choosing the best one for each location to compare for Oahu, Maui, Hilton Head, Aruba and St. Thomas all Gold Crown.  And I did Panama City Beach, FL as the other side comparison.  Other than week's 7, 51 & 52 Aruba was actually lower than I though many of the weeks would be and other than those weeks PCB wasn't as much lower much of the time as I though it would be.  I know RCI isn't exactly the same but it is the main side by side comparison tool I had access to.  For existing resorts at the time the points came out they had tons of data for demand, rates and the like and I'm sure they used it.  Remember they are averaging over a range of weeks with a fair amount of demand variability.  As I said above, the numbers fit fairly well with my gestalt for the areas I had some knowledge of and my limited investigation tonight supported my thoughts to my way of interpreting it.  I guess to me I'd separate out demand and fees from a system standpoint though I think it is an important portion of the decision for one buying in.  But if you think about it they really are 2 separate things from a resort management standpoint.

The other issue that seemed apparent to me is they've put a premium on resort quality over simple area demand and in some cases, above just what I'd see as the relative demand like LV.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 7, 2019)

FYI Aruba and St Kitts weeks can purchased instead of points. Here's the pricing as of early April for the weeks that would allow for enrollment of up to 7 weeks. Cheaper than 5,500 trust points and a more attractive MF per point ratio.

I have been told the prices have increased since then.


*2 Bedroom – Aruba Ocean Club Platinum - Ocean View ( Elects for 4,425 Points)*

Price: $46,600

10% down: $4,660

Annual 2019 Maintenance fee: $1,985

Closing costs $386.91

Purchase Incentive: 5,000 Plus Points or375,000 Marriott Bonvoy Points

_Prices and terms subject to change without notice….._


*2 Bedroom – St. Kitts Fixed Presidents Week 7 Ocean Side (Elects for 5,300 Points)*

Purchase Price: $48,100

10% down: $4,810

Annual 2019 Maintenance fee: $1,964

Closing costs $637

Purchase Incentive: 5,625 Plus Points or 407,000 Marriott Reward points

_Prices and terms subject to change without notice….._


*2 Bedroom – St. Kitts Fixed New Year’s Week 52 Ocean View (Elects for 5,650 Points)*

Purchase Price: $50,800

10% down: $5,080

Annual 2019 Maintenance fee: $1,964

Closing costs $643

Purchase Incentive: 6,250 Plus Points or 48,000 Marriott Reward points

_Prices and terms subject to change without notice….._


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 10, 2019)

As can Spain weeks be purchased instead of points. I got points way cheaper there than the numbers you are showing for Aruba and St Kitts. Paid just over $4/point elected value from a Spain week. The ones you are quoting here are double that.


----------



## csalter2 (May 10, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> As can Spain weeks be purchased instead of points. I got points way cheaper there than the numbers you are showing for Aruba and St Kitts. Paid just over $4/point elected value from a Spain week. The ones you are quoting here are double that.



These are not deals by themselves.  However, the discussion is more about bringing in multiple resale weeks along with a Caribbean week.  That is how the price per point is reduced. In another thread, someone brought in 7.5 weeks with a purchase from Aruba.  In those situations, you can really bring your price per point down.  These were large numbers of points that were brought in that had the prices at about $4/pt all in.


----------



## Dean (May 10, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> As can Spain weeks be purchased instead of points. I got points way cheaper there than the numbers you are showing for Aruba and St Kitts. Paid just over $4/point elected value from a Spain week. The ones you are quoting here are double that.


My recent conversion and my previous points were all in the $3.6/point range looked at in total or separately for each conversion (paying the $2K back in 2010 to enroll the weeks I owned then).  I'll admit I don't have a lot of knowledge about the Spanish resorts including usage, purchase or the conversion options.  Certainly if I could have bought a week or couple of weeks to meet the requirements of the program where the purchase itself in 2019 (and done so while physically present in the US) for around $4 pp then it might have saved me money short term and likely saved me a little in dues long term given the points per Platinum week and dues structure there.  I have no interest in owning weeks in Spain so it would have been just to enroll and had to be a clear savings.  One of the requirements of the program is hitting a dollar amount so it likely would not have saved me money today assuming those requirements played through.  What it might have done at $4 pp is simply give me more points and possibly lowered my pp dues slightly.  

So if I were looking at that or if my deal falls through (everything signed and in the works and showing as pending in my account) and for others looking at a similar situation, here would be my questions.  Can that deal be achieved currently?  Can it be had while sitting in the US?  Can one enroll weeks combined with such a purchase?  Are the enrollment limits the same or similar as the Aruba/St. Kitts situations?  



csalter2 said:


> These are not deals by themselves.  However, the discussion is more about bringing in multiple resale weeks along with a Caribbean week.  That is how the price per point is reduced. In another thread, someone brought in 7.5 weeks with a purchase from Aruba.  In those situations, you can really bring your price per point down.  These were large numbers of points that were brought in that had the prices at about $4/pt all in.


I enrolled 7.5 weeks at roughly $3.60 pp looked at in total.  Certainly in my case it was more than just buying a week though.  My main goal was to get all of my weeks enrolled at the cheapest short term AND long term I could with something I could and would use.  Getting the Aruba Platinum 3BR make it a much easier choice because we go to Aruba and will go with family friends at least part of the time.  And there will be some savings along the way in terms of dropping my second II account and elimination of lockoff/exchange/cancelation fees as I'm almost always exchanging with II Marriott to Marriott.  But does it justify the cost to do so when I could have bought the same week for a much cheaper price in all likelihood, one could argue that either way and I did in my head for the last year when I was evaluating the decision to enroll (at that time looking at the points purchase).  So I had decided I would do so for the 5500 points purchase but wanted to wait a year or 2 to make finances easier but when I could get a week I would use routinely for $15K less and yearly dues that were less, it was easy to make that decision once presented.


----------



## Pathways (May 10, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> These are not deals by themselves.  However, the discussion is more about bringing in multiple resale weeks along with a Caribbean week.  That is how the price per point is reduced. In another thread, someone brought in 7.5 weeks with a purchase from Aruba.  In those situations, you can really bring your price per point down.  These were large numbers of points that were brought in that had the prices at about $4/pt all in.



That's what Steve is talking about here.  Same deal, remove Carribbean week, insert Spain



Dean said:


> Can that deal be achieved currently? Can it be had while sitting in the US? Can one enroll weeks combined with such a purchase? Are the enrollment limits the same or similar as the Aruba/St. Kitts situations?



Answer is yes to all of these.  The deals are 'spend' based and the number of post 2010 weeks brought in are approved by the same people here in corporate.  The weeks available for purchase change day-to-day. If you want platinum, you need to tell them and you may have to wait until the specific type/view/location you want becomes available. (last year when I purchased this way I had to wait about 5 weeks b/c I wanted a specific type).

Only difference is as Steve says, the price. The purchase costs for a comparable week in point value for the Spain weeks can be (not a given, 'can' be) cheaper, but the mf are much lower for those weeks 1.2-1.3k+ compared to 1.8-1.9k.  However, total upfront spend needed to bring in a certain # of weeks is comparable.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 10, 2019)

Pathways said:


> That's what Steve is talking about here.  Same deal, remove Carribbean week, insert Spain
> 
> Answer is yes to all of these.  The deals are 'spend' based and the number of post 2010 weeks brought in are approved by the same people here in corporate.  The weeks available for purchase change day-to-day. If you want platinum, you need to tell them and you may have to wait until the specific type/view/location you want becomes available. (last year when I purchased this way I had to wait about 5 weeks b/c I wanted a specific type).
> 
> Only difference is as Steve says, the price. The purchase costs for a comparable week in point value for the Spain weeks can be (not a given, 'can' be) cheaper, but the mf are much lower for those weeks 1.2-1.3k+ compared to 1.8-1.9k.  However, total upfront spend needed to bring in a certain # of weeks is comparable.



I asked about Spain weeks and was told they do not qualify for the enrollment offer. Or maybe only certain offices sell them. For example, my understanding is only the corporate offices can ell the St Kitts weeks and the Aruba weeks are sold by the corporate offices and in Aruba only.


----------



## bazzap (May 10, 2019)

Seaport104 said:


> I asked about Spain weeks and was told they do not qualify for the enrollment offer. Or maybe only certain offices sell them. For example, my understanding is only the corporate offices can ell the St Kitts weeks and the Aruba weeks are sold by the corporate offices and in Aruba only.


You can (or at least could) buy European weeks (whilst staying in European resorts) with enrolment included.


----------



## Pathways (May 10, 2019)

Seaport104 said:


> I asked about Spain weeks and was told they do not qualify for the enrollment offer. Or maybe only certain offices sell them. For example, my understanding is only the corporate offices can ell the St Kitts weeks and the Aruba weeks are sold by the corporate offices and in Aruba only.





bazzap said:


> You can (or at least could) buy European weeks (whilst staying in European resorts) with enrolment included.



Sold by the local sales office in Spain.  See the threads from last year.  You do *not* have to be on-site. (Last year the start/end of the period this could be done did NOT coincide exactly with the US offer.  The window opened a month or two later.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 10, 2019)

Interesting, do you have a contact there that you can share for the Spain weeks?


----------



## Pathways (May 10, 2019)

I will check in my paperwork


----------



## Dean (May 10, 2019)

Pathways said:


> That's what Steve is talking about here.  Same deal, remove Carribbean week, insert Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as you know is the spend amount the same?  If so, there would have been no savings for me  but it might have yielded more points for the same price and it might have lowered my pp dues slightly.  For non Platinum weeks this would nearly as favorable though for some Gold options it still could have been a good option.  For me the Aruba week itself has significant value.  For someone starting out specifically interested in Spain or just wanting points, it might be a good option if it can be done from the US (for those in the US).  Thanks for the info.


----------

